# iris 5100 doesn't work ?



## syphax (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my MacBook pro (late 2013), which has an Intel core i7 with an Intel GPU iris 5100.  I tried to install FreeBSD current with the newest version of xorg (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Ports development workflow).

Unfortunately, xf86-video-intel doesn't work, and neither does fbdev or vesa.

1) for xf86-video-intel
In Xorg.0.log I saw the following error:

```
(EE) No devices detected
```
It seems the driver is correctly loaded, and at loading time it print which version of intel card it supports. I can see i810, ..., Iris(TM) Graphics 5100, ... So the driver should work with my card ...so I don't know why it doesn't work.

2) with vesa.
I have error:

```
(EE) VESA(0) initializing int10
(EE) V_BIOS address 0x43420 out of range
```
Okay, my laptop doesn't have BIOS but UEFI.  I have installed refind.  So vesa only work with BIOS?

3) fbdev
I have error:

```
(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw  does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object
```

Note:
`kldstat` show that i915kms.ko and drm.ko is correctly loaded.


Another annoying problem is that FreeBSD works in console mode, but because of the retina screen, everything is very small.  It's not easy to work with such resolution.  I tried to play with `vidcontrol`, but it doesn't work.

```
# vidcontrol -g 100x37 VESA_800x600
vidcontrol: cannot set videomode: Inappropriate ioctl for device.
```
Okay, this is probably because vesa doesn't work because I don't have BIOS.  But it seems vidcontrol can change the console resolution only for vesa?

Unfortunately, I cannot show you Xorg.conf or Xorg.0.log.  I have no easy way to get theses files. (In my FreeBSD, I have no graphical browser to send them. I cannot try to use lynx since it's very hard to read to my screen with such small text. And I currently don't have other computer to get them by `ssh`. And when rebooting to OS X, I cannot read my FreeBSD filesystem. I tried to use VirtualBox with real hardware disk, but it doesn't work with OS X.)

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 25, 2015)

syphax said:


> Another annoying problem is that FreeBSD works in console mode, but because of the retina screen, everything is very small. It's not easy to work with such resolution. I tried to play with  vidcontrol, but it doesn't work.


Try running `vidcontrol -f gallant` to load a bigger (and nicer) font.


----------



## syphax (Apr 25, 2015)

Oko
Oh .. I'm surprise to see that OpenBSD can run on recent macbook hardware ...
But they are talking about macbook air, and mine is a macbook pro. And I prefer FreeBSD over OpenBSD.

Anyway, thank you for your answer.


----------



## syphax (Apr 26, 2015)

Oko said:


> Why?.


Because OpenBSD has fewer developers than FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2015)

vidcontrol(1) does not work with vt(4), the default in FreeBSD-CURRENT.


----------



## syphax (Apr 26, 2015)

While waiting for help for FreeBSD, I tried OpenBSD. It's worse: even the installation doesn't work.
The last version hang when waiting for user input (I for installation, U for upgrade, etc.). Before that it hangs 5 min with: 
	
	



```
scsibusx at softraidx: 256 targets
```
The current version is even worse because it hangs before that. the last printed thing is 
	
	



```
uhub0 at usb0 "intel xHC1 root hub" rev 3.00/1.00 addr 1
```
Ok, it seems that at least one other guy had success with similar hardware with OpenBSD... so it should be doable, but... I don't want to spend to much time about that since I want FreeBSD not OpenBSD.

Oko , why do you say FreeBSD developers use OS X for their main OS? Do you have any link? When googling about that, I only found messages on other forum... and it seems you are the author since the username is the same as you "oko".


----------

